# ufs to zfs?



## ikbendeman (Oct 13, 2010)

I have an extra hard drive. Would it be possible to create a new slice on a new harddrive with zfs and cp or cpdup everything over? I would like to try zfs but I don't want to reinstall everything from scratch and rebuild all ports. It'd be nice to just have a copy of my current system, except using zfs.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 13, 2010)

I think is possible and is one of 2 ways to convert ufs to zfs (The other is to make the installation on a zfs). This might help:
http://wiki.idefix.fechner.net/index.php/FreeBSD-ZFS
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2010)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> I have an extra hard drive. Would it be possible to create a new slice on a new harddrive with zfs and cp or cpdup everything over? I would like to try zfs but I don't want to reinstall everything from scratch and rebuild all ports. It'd be nice to just have a copy of my current system, except using zfs.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#NEW-HUGE-DISK

Adjust the newfs usage to whatever you have to do for ZFS.


----------

